# RIU Radio!



## Everready (Mar 9, 2008)

If you ever have this radio, I volunteer my abilities...I have the music, software, etc and am ready to go when you are! There is an arcade, picture gallery, etc, just missing our radio! Run exclusively by RIU members...anyway, you have my full support if this comes to be. RIU Radio! If you do TV I can help there as well.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd listen....you could do a question and answer....DYI Tips


----------



## panhead (Mar 9, 2008)

Im all about music,tv sucks ass,i'd listen.


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Everready (Mar 14, 2008)

Bump...what about the radio? Damnit....


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 15, 2008)

There is a rollitup shoutcast on winamp, pretty good too. Check it out. Just search the shoutcast radio for rollitup and you will find it.


----------



## Everready (Mar 16, 2008)

Not an official RIU radio station, but one that has RIU to attract attention, not half bad but just another station, nothing special. 

I am going to start the RIU radio station this week...skype call ins and everything! Get ready!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds great, can't wait.


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

Station is up, and will be working out kinks for a while...skype calls (just click the skype) will go live on the air when feel like picking the phone up. I will be working out bandwidth/quality issues as we go. There will be a HUGE, with emphasis, HUGE amount of variety due to the 100 gigs of music, comedy, etc I have. Anyway, tune in for a bit, tune in tomorrow and the next day for bits at a time while you surf RIU, sometimes I will come on (when you see me online here) and give forum updates, etc...

Anyway, hope you enjoy it!
Search shoutcast for rollitup, you will see me!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 17, 2008)

Did I miss how to find the station? Could you please let me know how to listen to it, lol. 



Everready said:


> Station is up, and will be working out kinks for a while...skype calls (just click the skype) will go live on the air when feel like picking the phone up. I will be working out bandwidth/quality issues as we go. There will be a HUGE, with emphasis, HUGE amount of variety due to the 100 gigs of music, comedy, etc I have. Anyway, tune in for a bit, tune in tomorrow and the next day for bits at a time while you surf RIU, sometimes I will come on (when you see me online here) and give forum updates, etc...
> 
> Anyway, hope you enjoy it!
> Search shoutcast for rollitup, you will see me!


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

sure, just go to shoutcast.com and search for rollitup, there will be a button that says tune in, click it and it should open your default media player to listen to the stream, which I don't know the quality of but should be alright, if not then come back here and post and let me know, I will increase the quality of it.

Hope you like some music!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 17, 2008)

That is what I have been listening to already, kewl, lol. Did you take that over today? Or am I the biggest stoner here, lol


----------



## Everready (Mar 17, 2008)

lol, if you are listening to rollitup.org unofficial smokin music by Everready, then that is new tonight...hope you like it.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 18, 2008)

This is cool, Did I just hear you talking on here? Kewl, lol How do I make requests?


----------



## Everready (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a thread in the music section for the radio, but making them here is just fine. Yep that is me...what'cha want to hear?


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 18, 2008)

Some Grateful Dead, Sugar Magnolia or Shake Down Street would be great, lol. Thanks. 

PS, It is pronounced Chic-ay, lol




Everready said:


> I have a thread in the music section for the radio, but making them here is just fine. Yep that is me...what'cha want to hear?


----------



## Everready (Mar 18, 2008)

Technical difficulties are not fun...but they are there. Anyway, enjoy!


----------

